
Set theory in 6 diagrams and 100 symbols - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/hub/higher-math/math-symbols/set-theory-symbols/
======
rfreytag
If using TOR follow:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200630183012/https://mathvault...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200630183012/https://mathvault.ca/hub/higher-
math/math-symbols/set-theory-symbols/)

------
magneticnorth
Title is misleading, imo - this is just a list of the symbols used to describe
set operations, there's no set theory discussed here.

It's potentially a useful dictionary/cheat sheet, but there's nothing about
ZF(C) or other axioms, or much of anything that goes into the mathematics
(unless I missed a link?)

